# Amapa Brazil



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I am looking for anyone who is doing conservation in this area. Also looking for any major universities or conservation departments. Any further assistance would be beneficial. I know there is a few herpetologist in brazil but have no way of contacting them.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

what info are you needing??? I can help you out


----------

